# Curing Venison  Ham



## wallpe (Jan 4, 2020)

My friend just dropped off two small venison ham sections that are about 1.5 to 2 lbs each.  I am wanting to cure them and smoke them.  Figured this would be the place to get help.  Would like to make one similar to a brown sugar pork ham and looking to experiment with the other.  All suggestions welcome. 

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 4, 2020)

What are your thoughts on venison dry beef?


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 4, 2020)

Give Bearcarver a search ! He has the method posted


----------



## wallpe (Jan 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> What are your thoughts on venison dry beef?


I am open to anything.  Most of my friends bring things to me to try/figure it out.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 4, 2020)

I do all venison roast into dry venison.
Super easy and very good.

Put roast in ziplock bag.
for each pound of venison add
1/2 ounce Morton’s tender quick
1 TBS brown sugar
massage roast every other day or so for 12-14 days.
Smoke 125-175 degrees for up to 12 hours. Meat IT should be 155. You can smoke longer to make dryer.

here are some pics from my last batch


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 4, 2020)

Well if that don't just make ya drool all over everything! That looks amazing. I tried three small pieces of that last year just to see how we liked it...you can imagine how fast it disappeared!

Big like
Ry


----------



## wallpe (Jan 6, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Give Bearcarver a search ! He has the method posted


Did a search but have not been able to find anything.  Is there a way to do a more detailed search.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

If you go to messages for all guests and members look for bearcarvers step by step index. It was on page 6, using my phone...not sure if it's the same on a computer 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

wallpe said:


> Did a search but have not been able to find anything. Is there a way to do a more detailed search.


Here ya go .





						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks 

 chopsaw
  how do you do that? I can find his step by steps but not sure I could explain it without confusion 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

I have the link saved to my desktop , but it's in his signature . Just scroll down to the bottom of a post he makes , or go to profile page and choose about . Works for anyone with these types of guides / recipe collection and they add a link to their sig .


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 7, 2020)

Bearcarver
 and here is his Dried Venison recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> Bearcarver
> and here is his Dried Venison recipe.




Thanks Guys!!!
"W"  PM'd me too, and I gave him the one Rob posted above (Hind Quarter DB).

Bear


----------

